# parasites on one of the fins



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

there are two white spots on my baby black piranha's smallest fin(the on right before the tail fin), kind of looks like parasites and as there is some kind of fungus sticking out of its belly, right where the anal opening is. anybody have any ideas? i'll post some pictures soon! thanks.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

For the fish i would treat with a general fungus medication. Just make sure it does not contain copper. Piranhas are sensitive to meds so it is easier to overdose then on other fish. I learned this the hard way.

Both seem like they could be a fungus. If the "parasite" is coming out of the anal opening it is porbably indeed a parisite or crap. Some meds like prazi pro should clear this up, however i reccomend you posting pics so members can correctly id what you are dealing with.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yanfloist said:


> there are two white spots on my baby black piranha's smallest fin(the on right before the tail fin), kind of looks like parasites and as there is some kind of fungus sticking out of its belly, right where the anal opening is. anybody have any ideas? i'll post some pictures soon! thanks.


Pics will help on determining if fungal, bacterial, or viral ????


----------



## RedBellyBitches (Dec 19, 2007)

I have the same issue i think with one of my reds does it look like this?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

RedBellyBitches said:


> I have the same issue i think with one of my reds does it look like this?
> View attachment 169852


Appears to be viral in this pic, most likely lymphocystis. Cant be positive since pic is not clear, but a definate best guess. Nothing treats it. It goes away on its own with pristine diet and water conditions.


----------

